# Grubhub - No Help



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Yesterday, for the first time since I started doing GH agan, since I stopped late last November, I had a delivery issue.
The eater had not entered her Apt # in the delivery information. So, there I am, outside the building, people actually offering to let me in,
but what good would that be since I didn't know the apt. I even tried calling out her name in case she heard me.
Yes, I called her, no answer, yes, I texted her. Yes, I set the timer.

So, as my act of desperation, I called GH support.

His response was that they cannot help, and no, they cannot try to contact the customer, follow the steps in the link I sent you,
which is what I had already done, and I told him so.

In that case, when the timer runs out, keep the food, throw it out, give it to homeless person. Do whatever you want with it.
Ok. Have a great day.

The timer expired.

Just as I was ready to leave the food by the door, mark it delivered and leave, the eater came running down the stairs, all excited, I thought the apt number was in the delivery instructions, blah blah blah.
Ok, That can happen. What bothered me was the GH agent's attitude. Anyone else encounter this? Also, I believe the timer is down to 3 minutes but I cant be sure.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Yea its bullshit . Next time your arrive. Click arrived . Then start that waiting timer . Its not easy to find the timer .
I think its click arrived then click diner wont answer then start timer . Something like that.
I Wait by the door for 3 minutes then load the food back in my car. Wait to the timer finishes and drive off. Keeping the food for me or family . 9 times out of ten the dogs get a good meal.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

When I leave the restaurant I ask the customer if I need a gate code. Gives them 10 minutes to respond.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Yesterday, for the first time since I started doing GH agan, since I stopped late last November, I had a delivery issue.
> The eater had not entered her Apt # in the delivery information. So, there I am, outside the building, people actually offering to let me in,
> but what good would that be since I didn't know the apt. I even tried calling out her name in case she heard me.
> Yes, I called her, no answer, yes, I texted her. Yes, I set the timer.
> ...


SMH...... walking around an apartment complex calling out the customers name???? Next time position your vehicle towards the exit and start creeping forward when the timer hits 30 seconds left. You or someone else should have been enjoying a free meal and next time the customer will learn to be a little more prepared.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Yesterday, for the first time since I started doing GH agan, since I stopped late last November, I had a delivery issue.
> The eater had not entered her Apt # in the delivery information. So, there I am, outside the building, people actually offering to let me in,
> but what good would that be since I didn't know the apt. I even tried calling out her name in case she heard me.
> Yes, I called her, no answer, yes, I texted her. Yes, I set the timer.
> ...


 Too bad the expensive resto orders don't have more absent minded pax. LOL


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

My point was the attitude and unwillingness to help of the support agent, saying I can't help you. Period.
If you have followed the insturctions in the link, then when the tmer runs out, etc etc etc.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> My point was the attitude and unwillingness to help of the support agent, saying I can't help you. Period.
> If you have followed the insturctions in the link, then when the tmer runs out, etc etc etc.


You should just be thankful that they spoke English.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Strange, I've usually had much better luck with Grubhub support than the bots at other companies.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

They can't help because you're doing what you're supposed to do be doing, you arrived then you tried contacting the diner they're not answering then you start the timer, timer runs out then you leave with the food and get paid, it's the standard procedure.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> They can't help because you're doing what you're supposed to do be doing, you arrived then you tried contacting the diner they're not answering then you start the timer, timer runs out then you leave with the food and get paid, it's the standard procedure.


Agreed. But in the past, they always at least tried to contact the eater themselves. Now, he was like, I don't wanna know about it.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

You did not suspect how well they were paid to support you? I always ask where they are located to note that down the working culture of the individual, their office, their region or their country.


----------

